# Frogs, Katydid,  Damsel, Roach, Moth



## orionmystery (Nov 27, 2013)

Don't mess with Zorro! A young adult damselfy (Euphaea ochracea) with deformed abdomen. He appeared to be perfectly healthy and capable of hunting though. Flew off a few times to capture prey. Selangor, Malaysia.



Euphaea ochracea damselfly IMG_3583 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Cool Katydid - Subfamily: Pseudophyllinae, Tribe: Phyllomimini. Genus? Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.



Katydid IMG_3455 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Fooled me twice? When I first saw it, I thought, ah...a Blattodean. Then I realized it was just a leaf. However, when I looked at the image on a bigger screen at home, there is no mistake that it's a Blattodean. Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.



Cockroach IMG_3200 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A night moth savoring "something" on forest floor at night. Selangor, Malaysia. 



Moth IMG_2323 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Larut Torrent Frog (Amolops larutensis). Night herping, Selangor, Malaysia.



Larut Torrent Frog IMG_3253 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Asian Grass Frog, Common pond frog, Field Frog, Grass frog, Indian rice frog (Fejervarya limnocharis). Night find, Selangor, Malaysia. 



Fejervarya limnocharis IMG_2603 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Ornate narrow-mouthed frog (Microhyla fissipes). Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.



Microhyla fissipes IMG_2558 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Nov 27, 2013)

great work as usual.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 28, 2013)

Braineack said:


> great work as usual.



Thank you, Braineack.


----------



## Patrickktown (Nov 28, 2013)

Great shots.


----------



## LarryLomona (Nov 28, 2013)

Very nice shots.


----------



## Sumantra (Nov 30, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## cadejo (Nov 30, 2013)

Great shots!


----------



## snipe523 (Nov 30, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 1, 2013)

Awesome. 

I love frogs.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Nervine (Dec 1, 2013)

Very nice Kurt. That's one heck of a deformed damsel fly!


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for looking and commenting, everyone. Much appreciated


----------

